
Show HN: RSS News Feeds Using the Stories Format - th3coder
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jaziir.android
======
th3coder
Hello HN, been hacking on this for the past 2 - 3 weeks, and I'd like to share
it with you guys. its an Android app, the idea is news RSS feeds using the
popular stories format used by snap or instagram.

I would appreciate any feedback, this is only my 2nd attempt at deploying a
project (first at an app), so all feedback is welcome. Thank you.

EDITS: Line breaks and wording

